# How to check schedule from home?



## RevLogRaven

Does anyone know how to check your schedule from home? I had been using the myTime for Target app, but when I went to redownload it is says that it is no longer available in the App Store. All the other apps I would use are no longer working as well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

RevLogRaven said:


> Does anyone know how to check your schedule from home? I had been using the myTime for Target app, but when I went to redownload it is says that it is no longer available in the App Store. All the other apps I would use are no longer working as well.


I use safari.
Here is the link for my time. Target Auth Services - https://logonservices.iam.target.com/v1/login/


----------



## Dream Baby

I use Firefox on my laptop and Android phone and it work's fine.

You might have to Target verify both of these devices with a phone access code initially though.


----------



## Guest Avocado

RevLogRaven said:


> Does anyone know how to check your schedule from home? I had been using the myTime for Target app, but when I went to redownload it is says that it is no longer available in the App Store. All the other apps I would use are no longer working as well.



It was never in the App Store. Go to maytime.target.com, tap the three lines in the corner, tap the Apple iOS download button, and request a new code. Then use that code *in the iTunes Store, not the App Store* to redownload myTime for Target. Otherwise, you can just go to mytime.target.com as a normal website and browse it there.


----------



## happygoth

Guest Avocado said:


> It was never in the App Store. Go to maytime.target.com, tap the three lines in the corner, tap the Apple iOS download button, and request a new code. Then use that code *in the iTunes Store, not the App Store* to redownload myTime for Target. Otherwise, you can just go to mytime.target.com as a normal website and browse it there.


It's in the Play Store on Android.


----------



## Guest Avocado

happygoth said:


> It's in the Play Store on Android.



Yeah it is. But because OP mentioned "App Store," which 99% of the time refers to the Apple App Store, I used Apple terminology, since the app is just a normal app on Android devices. 
Apple devices are the only ones that have problems with it, with the whole app not being in the App Store thing, and the app "not existing" at certain random times or when updated, and the whole thing with the latest version of iOS breaking the app, requiring a redownloading of it. I bet that most of the problems wouldn't be a problem if it was just a real app on the App Store, and not done through some secret Apple Enterprise backloading method through iTunes. Also the fact that Biometrics are broken and that it's just literally a website and not a real app. Those later two aren't Apple problems but problems with the app on all devices which should really be fixed. ESPECAILLY the biometrics part. They work if you visit mytime.target.com or bookmark the app to your Home Screen, but not if you have the real app, which sucks.


----------



## RevLogRaven

769344


Guest Avocado said:


> It was never in the App Store. Go to maytime.target.com, tap the three lines in the corner, tap the Apple iOS download button, and request a new code. Then use that code *in the iTunes Store, not the App Store* to redownload myTime for Target. Otherwise, you can just go to mytime.target.com as a normal website and browse it there.


I totally forgot that this was the way to get it. I hadn't used it in a long time so it was no longer downloaded on my phone so I went to redownload it said it wasn't in the App Store so I thought that was how you got it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

